# 3d printed custom midi cc controllers



## gsilbers (Aug 30, 2021)

I thought some here might find these interesting






This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com


----------



## davinwv (Aug 30, 2021)

Has anyone bought one of these?


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 30, 2021)

Only from the reviews from etsy. I might get this one though. travel size of the faders seems cool


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 30, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> I thought some here might find these interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...





davinwv said:


> Has anyone bought one of these?


I bought the XL (8 faders). Love it. I need to do a video review of it. Highly recommended if you want 

Friendly service
Customized dedicated midi values
Changes if reasonable
Individual entrepreneur 
Feels great
Works great
Choose your colors
Comes with a cable
Ready in a week or two 

Downsides?

I smoothed out the edges of some of my fader caps myself 
The top looks like 3D printing which it is duh
I asked for a change to the “firmware” … but on the plus side yours will probably benefit from my feature request, he turned it around in a day or two…
Not easy as pie to tweak yourself but you can ask for changes or learn the code

Honestly I’m really happy with the purchase and only mentioning the downsides to be fair and honest.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 30, 2021)

Forgot to include my picture!


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I bought the XL (8 faders). Love it. I need to do a video review of it. Highly recommended if you want
> 
> Friendly service
> Customized dedicated midi values
> ...



how do you assign the middi cc numbers?


----------



## el-bo (Aug 30, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> Only from the reviews from etsy. I might get this one though. travel size of the faders seems cool


Maybe it's just the perspective, but the space between the faders seems a bit excessive if riding two faders at the same time.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 30, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> how do you assign the middi cc numbers?


It arrives with them assigned as you specify in advance, as part of your order. If you want to change them you can ask for a revision to upload (or learn the code to upload your own changes, which I haven’t).


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 30, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Maybe it's just the perspective, but the space between the faders seems a bit excessive if riding two faders at the same time.


Mine doesn’t have knobs on top. Pictured above. Spacing is perfect.


----------



## davinwv (Aug 30, 2021)

I like the one with 5 faders & 5 knobs.
Is the "primary" color on top and the "secondary" one on the bottom?

Is there an editor to change CC assignments?


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 30, 2021)

davinwv said:


> I like the one with 5 faders & 5 knobs.
> Is the "primary" color on top and the "secondary" one on the bottom?
> 
> Is there an editor to change CC assignments?


Yes and no, respectively (unless he coded an editor in the last couple months).


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 30, 2021)

I'll have to keep this in mind when I feel like my Launch Control XL isn't doing the job anymore.


----------



## el-bo (Aug 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Mine doesn’t have knobs on top. Pictured above. Spacing is perfect.


Yeah, that actually looks like the spacing is more comfortable. Strange they'd be so diferent. But again, maybe it's just the skewed perspective (or I'm losing even more of my faculties).

Not that I need another controller, currently, but I did start wondering how a double modwheel controller might work out (much prefer the action to sliders). It would make such a compact, and rucksackable, controller. And having seen that controller with knobs, I'm also now dreaming of a complete panel replete with knobs (8 x 5 would be a good start  )


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 31, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> I thought some here might find these interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the three fader model two weeks ago. I LOVE IT. All I wanted was 11, 1, and 21 on three 100mm faders, and ba da bing, the Sparrow does the job. You have to manually go to the guy's site after purchase and download the software simply to connect, NOT program (that you can't do). You tell him what CC numbers you want and he codes it. He missed my email and sent me 0, 1 and 2, so I emailed him on a Sunday and within 2 hours he sent a DropBox link with the firmware file and app to run and update. If you want programmable, this isn't it. But I have the MixFace, StreamDeck, RME remote for TotalMixFX (pictured next to the Sparrow for size comparison) so all I wanted was three smooth CC faders on a low-profile box. FINALLY, got it. And they are very responsive! The MixFace can do CC but it has the slightest latency when you adjust (not necessarily bad, it smooths the start and end), but the Sparrow responds right away. I'll post a couple pics. OH, the caps he sent are horrible, very rough and sharp, so I spent 5 bucks on eBay for nice 8mm caps. BUT, he tells me he knows about that and he's working on better 3D-Printed caps, and he'll send a set for me to try. He really backs his boxes.






=== next photo shows what he means by primary and secondary color... primary is pretty much the whole top case (mine is black obviously) and my secondary is white which is the bottom cover. The orangle/purple on my case is a reflection of my desktop pic, lol:


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 31, 2021)

davinwv said:


> Has anyone bought one of these?


Yes, look at the previous entry above.


----------



## el-bo (Aug 31, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> I bought the three fader model two weeks ago. I LOVE IT. All I wanted was 11, 1, and 21 on three 100mm faders, and ba da bing, the Sparrow does the job. You have to manually go to the guy's site after purchase and download the software simply to connect, NOT program (that you can't do). You tell him what CC numbers you want and he codes it. He missed my email and sent me 0, 1 and 2, so I emailed him on a Sunday and within 2 hours he sent a DropBox link with the firmware file and app to run and update. If you want programmable, this isn't it. But I have the MixFace, StreamDeck, RME remote for TotalMixFX (pictured next to the Sparrow for size comparison) so all I wanted was three smooth CC faders on a low-profile box. FINALLY, got it. And they are very responsive! The MixFace can do CC but it has the slightest latency when you adjust (not necessarily bad, it smooths the start and end), but the Sparrow responds right away. I'll post a couple pics. OH, the caps he sent are horrible, very rough and sharp, so I spent 5 bucks on eBay for nice 8mm caps. BUT, he tells me he knows about that and he's working on better 3D-Printed caps, and he'll send a set for me to try. He really backs his boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My My, Grandma…What huge throw you have…

I wonder what it is about these that necessitates such heft in the depth department?


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 31, 2021)

el-bo said:


> My My, Grandma…What huge throw you have…
> 
> I wonder what it is about these that necessitates such heft in the depth department?


Pretty simple: somebody (me) tries a couple short throw devices including the MixFace, and then I updated my FaderPort 8 to use MIDI and while the whole setup isn't ideal, I got a whiff of the control I have with the 100mm and it especially feels good after years of being a mix engineer using... well... *100mm faders.*

So there's you answer, Big Bad Wolf.

Answer #2, as we say back in Brooklyn: Whatsit to YOU?


----------



## el-bo (Aug 31, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Pretty simple: somebody (me) tries a couple short throw devices including the MixFace, and then I updated my FaderPort 8 to use MIDI and while the whole setup isn't ideal, I got a whiff of the control I have with the 100mm and it especially feels good after years of being a mix engineer using... well... *100mm faders.*
> 
> So there's you answer, Big Bad Wolf.


Actually, I know the backstory (I contributed a handful of posts to your Presonus design proposition thread  ).

Good to know this option worked out, in the end




PaulieDC said:


> Answer #2, as we say back in Brooklyn: Whatsit to YOU?


Haha! Because for faders I like lower profile (Currently use an Akai MIDIMIX). But actually, if I ever propose my idea of the double-modwheel to this developer, that amount of depth would probably be essential.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 31, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Actually, I know the backstory (I contributed a handful of posts to your Presonus design proposition thread  ).
> 
> Good to know this option worked out, in the end
> 
> ...


I did honestly try to make it happen with the StudioLogic MixFace, and TBH once I changed the caps on the first three faders, the tighter feel works well and the MixFace is quite a functional powerhouse. I just kept going too fast on those shorter faders and hit the wall at the top. I just figured I'd re-learn, and then this Sparrow came along, and thankfully it works. To be fair, my muscle memory is already used to 100mm... I think if I had never touched a fader and started CC work on a 60mm or even 50mm, I'd have been fine. I need to get used to it anyway because the MixFace will go with me with my laptop if/when I have to travel for work. So I keep the CC's live on that as well, I can use either.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 31, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Actually, I know the backstory (I contributed a handful of posts to your Presonus design proposition thread  ).
> 
> Good to know this option worked out, in the end


Oh, just saw this part! Yeah, got a big NO from PreSonus, their final reply was that I was in violation of something or other by turning in product design. Ohh-KAYYY, nice day to you also PreSonus!


----------



## el-bo (Aug 31, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Oh, just saw this part! Yeah, got a big NO from PreSonus, their final reply was that I was in violation of something or other by turning in product design. Ohh-KAYYY, nice day to you also PreSonus!


I remember they rejected it right off-the-bat, but hadn't realised you'd persued it further. And wtf kind of answer is that? Why would they suggest you're in violation of anything, when you just made modification suggestions? It's not as though you were planning on using their design elsewhere, without their approval!


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 31, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I remember they rejected it right off-the-bat, but hadn't realised you'd persued it further. And wtf kind of answer is that? Why would they suggest you're in violation of anything, when you just made modification suggestions? It's not as though you were planning on using their design elsewhere, without their approval!


I wrote back pretty much saying what you just said. I kept it clean but I let them know that the answer was absurd. EXACTLY, what on earth would I be "violating"? I was giving them a suggestion that would benefit us AND them in sales. So fine, I have my Etsy special and it does exactly what I need.


----------



## MusicStudent (Feb 11, 2022)

Just ordered the Sparrow 3x100mm MIDI controller. The company has an updated website and fresh marketing. Also they have revised how the CC are set to permit you to do it yourself on the website. Wish I understood the two color scheme which was explained in this thread. I ordered black on black. Yeeik.

https://themidimaker.com/


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 12, 2022)

That's awesome! I've had one of these Sparrows for a while, and I'm super happy to see we can edit our own faders now.




MusicStudent said:


> https://themidimaker.com/


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 12, 2022)

glad he updated the name and page.

I have the sparrow with 4 knobs and 4 faders.

for those in logic pro you, you can assign the 4th fader to some random cc numbers (cc33 for me) and make it be the fader controller for the selected logics channel strip.

Then for the 4 knobs i have it setup for cutoff, res, attack , release of synths. mainly U-he synths. so anytime i move the cutoff itll always moves the cutoff of repro or diva. zebra is tricky since its semi modular but it can be done.
makes workflow very fast as those are the most common paramters to add movement to synths that i use all the time. 

My only recommendation is that when you order make sure you specifcy what midi channel. I got mine sending only in channel 3. which is not terrible.

other than that its been a pretty stale solid controller.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 12, 2022)

oh, they finally have a midi editor tool using the midi out of chrome browser... clever.


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 18, 2022)

BTW - I can confirm that the MIDI editor web page works for me, after a simple update of my Firmware. (I bought my unit well before this web page to change the settings existed.)


----------



## MusicStudent (Feb 18, 2022)

Yes, I just bought new Sparrow 3. The Web page MIDI editor worked fine on one computer, but would not operate on a second (identical?) computer. Go figure. Otherwise, all connected in Reaper and managing three faders in Spitfire VSTi. Nice.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 18, 2022)

Very nice! I've been wanting something like this for a while. Three or four 100 mm faders, and editable CC's. I'll be picking one of these up soon.


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 18, 2022)

MusicStudent said:


> Yes, I just bought new Sparrow 3. The Web page MIDI editor worked fine on one computer, but would not operate on a second (identical?) computer. Go figure. Otherwise, all connected in Reaper and managing three faders in Spitfire VSTi. Nice.


If you contact Jeff (the seller) he can help debug, only if you’re interested since it seems one computer was working.


----------



## khollister (Feb 18, 2022)

MusicStudent said:


> Yes, I just bought new Sparrow 3. The Web page MIDI editor worked fine on one computer, but would not operate on a second (identical?) computer. Go figure. Otherwise, all connected in Reaper and managing three faders in Spitfire VSTi. Nice.


I had a problem after updating the firmware on my old Sparrow. It turns out that I had to disconnect all other USB MIDI devices from my Mac for the web MIDI to work in either Chrome or Opera. You might try that.


----------



## MusicStudent (Feb 18, 2022)

HeHe... ya this was a bit of work... I worked with Tim from ThemidiMaker. I cc'ed Jeff and support the whole time. Tim did work well with me. I told him the single computer (DAW) issue was not my priority since I could connect and set channel on a second computer. And yes, my first try I did not have all my MIDI devices disconnected (and I have a bunch). So possibly that stopped the function on my DAW even after I had removed all. It did work perfect when I moved to second (non midi) computer. Tim provided a tool to verify midi output so we quickly determined that the channels and CC were correctly set. Problem was in the Reaper setup. I worked with Reaper forum to get that figured out. If you want details see link. https://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=263264 

Too much info??


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 18, 2022)

MusicStudent said:


> Problem was in the Reaper setup.


Glad you got things sorted!


----------

